# A Few Questions About New Tt Prep And Pdi



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I was wondering about a few things.

First - When a dealer preps a new TT, do they also detail it both inside and outside(clean, vacuum, wash, wipe down cabinets, tables, etc)?

Second - Did you, or rather should I, wash out and disinfect all the drawers and cabinets before putting our stuff in them, in particular the kitchen cabinets? Do people even think about doing that, or is it just me?









Third - How long should PDI take? In other words, should we feel like we're taking up too much of the dealer's time if we're still going through parts of the new TT after already being there for three hours?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

In my limited experience I think it is a real good idea to clean the trailer thoroughly before putting your gear into it. The manufacturing floor is hardly the epitome of cleanliness. The dealership is much more interested in cleaning things up for their appearence rather than achieving any anticeptic quality. I'm not sure you have to spray everything with bleach but a good cleaning would be in order I would think.

I would try to schedule the PDI as early as possible. Getting the first of the day more or less assures you that it will start on time. Take the time to go through every system until you are completely satisfied with the explanation. Carry a video and still camera, a good flashlight, a notebook and pen and record everything. Get them to explain the hitch setup on camera and any other area you want. Expect them to try to limit it to an hour but be prepared to ask questions until you feel a level of confidence that makes you feel good. Once you accept it, the unit is yours and it is a heck of a lot harder to get your questions answered.

Reverie


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

1) They generally do a pretty good job







of washing the outside, and making sure the inside is cleaned up. However they will not go out of there way, i.e. removing the vent covers to get the dirt and screws that fell in at the manufacture.









2) You're the only one







I just threw my stuff in. There is really nothing that would have direct contact with a cupboard that I can think of







Maybe plastic wear









3) This probably depends on your previous TT experience. For a Newbiew we spent about 2 hours, and I still didn't remember everything they covered. Stay until you're comfortable with what they are telling you.









Hope this helps!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

1. If the PDI takes less then 2 hours then you are cheating yourself... also make sure that YOU hook up the trailer.. open up the awning.. run the heater.. run the airconditioner.. etc etc... rememeber -- by the time you get to the PDI the trailer is SOLD -- you are taking MONEY (time) out of the dealers pocket with the PDI -- his whole purpose is to get you out of there before you find something he needs to fix...

I guarantee that the very thing that you need the most or cannot figure out how to operate will be the very thing that he never showed you... like how to make the outside stove work -- took me almost 15 minutes to figure out there is a lever under the trailer frame that must be turned on....

2. We washed everything down.. our dealer did a great job cleanng out the inside -- but then again -- you dont know what he cleaned it with... (ie did he wipe the floor and then the counter -- in that order??)

There is a great PDI list somewhere on this forum... get it....use it...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I think you will be very happy with the PDI you get. Believe mine was scheduled for 10 o'clock or so and we ended up being there for about 3 hours. They are very patient with any questions and they go thru the operation of everything. It would be best to leave kids behind -- you simply don't need the distraction. The PDI will be done by the tech people and they are really experienced. They know what they are doing and have done hundreds of PDI's, so they anticipate most of your questions. Believe it or not, the techs will be looking for discrepancies, too and pointing out things that might need to be fixed. Many items will be fixed on the spot. Of course, the techs will have already checked out all systems.

As for cleaning it. I think I would go out and enjoy it for a few weekends first, then clean it.


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> I was wondering about a few things.
> 
> First - When a dealer preps a new TT, do they also detail it both inside and outside(clean, vacuum, wash, wipe down cabinets, tables, etc)?
> 
> ...


I have not done our PDI yet, but, I sent a copy of the PDI here on the website to the dealer. He seemed pretty gratefull and told me that the techs get paid, from Keystone, if they find problems. So I think they were glad to have the PDI, also, my dealer said they had their own PDI as well.
Fred


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Vdub,
You know Blue Crick (or do they use the new term - creek?) folks so can give the best answer on the PDI especially.

My experience was kind of odd with Tacoma RV. We scheduled for 10 am and got there about 15 minutes late (got lost in Tacoma). Started the PDI almost immediately. They had been doing a last minute systems check inside their shop on the camper. Pulled it out and while we started going through the PDI, they bolted on the Reese WD DS. PDI took two hours and then the tech excused himself (we thought to go take care of a quick task







) and didn't come back for over an hour! He'd gone to LUNCH! Could have told us anyway. When they got back we used another two hours to go over the entire TT again and to go over the hitch. They had ME unhitch and hitch to make sure I could do it. Unfortunately, we never actually UNCOUPLED the TT and when I got it home it stuck to the ball and I couldn't get it loose immediately. The hitch wasn't tuned properly but from what I've learned about it since, it isn't a one setting fits all kind of thing and anyone would have to dial it in - can't imagine a dealer that could tune it perfectly the first time.

Overall, a pretty good experience except for the lunch thing. The people at Tacoma RV were more than cooperative and never said we were taking too long. Hey, they know you are laying down some serious bucks, you deserve the time. I'd recommend these folks to anyone.

By the way, we signed the check AFTER the PDI. They didn't even ask us to do that first.

BBB


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> when I got it home it stuck to the ball and I couldn't get it loose immediately.BBB
> [snapback]35302[/snapback]​


Do you know what caused that or how to prevent it, mine did the same thing...had to usa a little elbow crease and leverage to get the thing off.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For obvious reasons the ball to coupling is tight. If the trailer moves forward or back at all while you are raising the trailer off of it, it will put pressure on coupling. The difference also could be that your TV moves when you put it in park, if it moves, will put pressure on coupling. Assuming trailer is against wheel chocks, if ground is level, have someone else put in in nuetral or move truck fwd or bkwd 1/2 will release.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

What John said is right but there is another factor - newness - both of the ball and of the coupler. I had grease on the ball but not enough - the coupler had little grease in it to start and the coupling lock (the wedge that locks in the ball at the back of the coupler) had almost none. That was the culprit. No matter whether I tried moving the TV forward or back (the TT was chocked) the coupler wouldn't release. I finally raised the coupler to the point where the hitch was unloaded and before the couple began to raise the hitch and TV (I determined this by wiggling the hitch - when you can wiggle it, it is unloaded) and then using a small wood block, I placed it against the coupler locking wedge and tapped (you dothis from under the coupler by placing the wood against the wedge right next to the ball). You need to make sure the lever on the lock is raised before you try this or you'll make no progress. With mine, the wedge finally popped back after a few taps of gradually increasing force. Be careful - don't use any metal like a screwdriver or you'll ruin the wedge.

These days, I grease everytime I hook up and the only time it sticks is when the TV needs to be moved forward or reverse.

Also, I called the dealer and he said that is not atypical for new trailers and hitches to have the wedge stick for the first few times.

Anyway, that's my story.

BBB

NOW, back to the thread...


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Sexy momma
we brought a video camera, the pdi checklist from this forum and my husbands cousins. He worked construction and actually caught somethings we may not have noticed; ie warped cabinet doors. we went first thing in the morning ( w/o the children) and we were there for quite a while.

I went around and checked things the service tech didn't demonstrate ( such as opening and closing windows ) while my husband looked at other pdi checklist items.

Amy


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replies and suggestions, and we'll definately do the PDI
WITHOUT THE KIDS! Dropping them off at Nana's is just the ticket.









We printed up a copy of the PDI check list from the forum here a couple of weeks ago, and it's now paperclipped to the rest of the new Outback's paperwork just to make sure we don't forget it on the big day.

I hadn't thought about bringing a flashlight, but that's a great suggestion, which is going on the PDI list right now, along with a video camera. I know we won't be able to video tape the entire PDI, but it would be handy to record hitch set-up, electrical funtions, water and tank functions, etc... You know, basically the more complicated aspects of the TT.

Also, DH and I will absolutely DO EVERYTHING so we know how to do it ourselves like hooking up, opening the awning, ect... Great suggestion!









Vdub, you know them (the Blue Crick crew) the best, so the fact that you think they're patient is a very, very good thing. Especially when it comes to a couple of newbies just learning.









Thanks everyone! sunny


----------

